# who is interested in a trip to LuvaBella's



## Julie (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok, I contacted Ruth and Luva Bella's to see what they still had left, I am attaching her list. The last day they will sell buckets is the 15th. 

So who is interested in going over to pick up a bucket or two and having lunch? It will have to be the 8th or the 15th?

Post up if you wanna have lunch and maybe pick up a bucket and which date. I'll let Ruth know what everyone wants. 

View attachment LuvaBellaInventory.pdf


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 26, 2012)

Julie thanks for the update on what they have. Like I said earlier, I have to go down this Friday.


----------



## Julie (Nov 26, 2012)

I know Dan, you can't make it but I'm working on an Iron Bridge brunch after the holidays, I'll talk to you about this later and maybe we can come up with a date.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 26, 2012)

I want to go so bad I could scream...LMAO!!! Damn it!


----------



## Julie (Nov 26, 2012)

Pumpkinman said:


> I want to go so bad I could scream...LMAO!!! Damn it!



Well stop your swearing and make plans on coming,


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 26, 2012)

I am going to try, it would be great to meet you guys and gals, and pick up some Juice.


----------



## Julie (Nov 26, 2012)

I know it is a long haul for you but I would be so excited to meet you but I know it would be about an 8 hour or more drive for you. How far are you from Walkers? Here' another option, I'm looking at going to walkers sometime in January, if you can't meet up with us at luva's maybe I can meet up with you at walkers


----------



## Hokapsig (Nov 26, 2012)

I can't do the first half of December, but the second half or a Saturday in January is fine with me.


----------



## Duster (Nov 26, 2012)

I would love to join ya as well but they are a 12 hour drive round trip. A bit too much for me. If anybody is headed that way from somewhere between the Chicago and Lima OH region and willing to pick up an extra bucket I would be gratefully appreciative. I know it's a long shot but if you are willing, PM me and we'll work out the details.


----------



## pjd (Nov 26, 2012)

I sure would like about 10 of those Cab-Merlots! Two problems, all of my carboys are full and I will be leaving for Florida December 24th. I guess I will need to wait for the Chilean juices when I return.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 26, 2012)

Phil, thats why we get along so well. That's the very thing I am looking at getting and probably 3 of them. I don't think I'll be able to fit any more than that as I'm also thinking about picking up a couple demi johns.


----------



## pjd (Nov 26, 2012)

Dan, I did 4 of them last year. I added french oak to two of them and they are now incredible! the other two I used american oak and they will probably need another year to come around. I think next year I will buy a drum.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 26, 2012)

I also did Med French in mine. It's better than the straight merlot by itself. Thats why I'm thinking of a 15 gal demi john.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 26, 2012)

Julie, same distance either way, about 7 hrs, I'd really like t check out Uva Bella....hmmmmmm....going to have to try to get a game plan together.


----------



## Julie (Nov 27, 2012)

Pumpkinman said:


> Julie, same distance either way, about 7 hrs, I'd really like t check out Uva Bella....hmmmmmm....going to have to try to get a game plan together.


 
Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Nov 27, 2012)

I want to go....  Would someone drop down and pick me up?


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 27, 2012)

I may be able to make the trip for lunch. I have 8 empty carboys, but not sure what I want to fill them with. I know after Christmas I'll be starting a couple batches of pee and possibly a tropical breeze.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 28, 2012)

Julie, it is looking promising, we have good friends that live an hr away from Uva Bella, this is a major selling point to my better half...lol
Did you chose a date? Saturdays are perfect, so the 8th or the 16th look very good, unless it snows like crazy.
There are only 6 or 7 different juices that i would love to buy...lol...hmmm....7 hr ride home, I may have 1/2 bucket of juice still in the bucket when I get home...LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 28, 2012)

Pumpkinman said:


> Julie, it is looking promising, we have good friends that live an hr away from Uva Bella, this is a major selling point to my better half...lol
> Did you chose a date? Saturdays are perfect, so the 8th or the 16th look very good, unless it snows like crazy.
> There are only 6 or 7 different juices that i would love to buy...lol...hmmm....7 hr ride home, I may have 1/2 bucket of juice still in the bucket when I get home...LOL


 
Don't laugh they be half fermented by the time you get home, but that's ok.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 28, 2012)

i figure that they'd be up to temp at the very least.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 28, 2012)

_"I sure would like about 10 of those Cab-Merlots! Two problems, all of my carboys are full and I will be leaving for Florida December 24th. I guess I will need to wait for the Chilean juices when I return." _

Phil, I am sitting here sipping (really QA testing) a glass of Cabernet Sauvignon that I made this Spring from Chilean juice and it is great. Now I did add a 2.5 Kg bag of skins and lots of oak, but that is just my taste. My point is, the Chilean juices were really good this year.


----------



## Julie (Nov 30, 2012)

Pumpkinman said:


> Julie, it is looking promising, we have good friends that live an hr away from Uva Bella, this is a major selling point to my better half...lol
> Did you chose a date? Saturdays are perfect, so the 8th or the 16th look very good, unless it snows like crazy.
> There are only 6 or 7 different juices that i would love to buy...lol...hmmm....7 hr ride home, I may have 1/2 bucket of juice still in the bucket when I get home...LOL


 
Tom not sure if it will be the 8th or the 15th, I'll know by Sunday and let you know.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok, cool, thanks!


----------



## Julie (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok Tom, it looks like we can make it Saturday the 15th around noon? How does that sound to you?


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 3, 2012)

Julie said:


> Ok Tom, it looks like we can make it Saturday the 15th around noon? How does that sound to you?


 
I'll see what I can do about making the trip for lunch.


----------



## Hokapsig (Dec 3, 2012)

My schedule changed and I may be able to grace you all with my presence. I'll see how many carboys the Fusion will hold.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 3, 2012)

The 15th sounds good, I'll confirm with my wife tonite.


----------



## Terry0220 (Dec 3, 2012)

Same here, the 15th is good!! Now to make up my mind what I want to get,,,and Julie,,what time you leaving? Cuz I'm following you!


----------



## Julie (Dec 3, 2012)

Terry0220 said:


> Same here, the 15th is good!! Now to make up my mind what I want to get,,,and Julie,,what time you leaving? Cuz I'm following you!



Probably around 11:00, I'll be talking to you before then. Glad you are going. I think Flo and Gary can make it as well.


----------



## Terry0220 (Dec 3, 2012)

Julie said:


> Probably around 11:00, I'll be talking to you before then. Glad you are going. I think Flo and Gary can make it as well.



Thanks Julie! Speaking of Flo,,could you ask her for her recipe for her crab artichoke dip?? I have been craving (opps wrong word to use anymore) correction,,wanting to have it since I had it at your house! 

ps...will have to stop and bug you soon,,,so you can be my taste tester on the strawberry,,I think I am ready to bottle!!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 7, 2012)

How many of us are going to be there, is there an official head count?


----------



## Julie (Dec 7, 2012)

No we don't have an offical count but I think we need to start.
So far this is who I believe are coming

Julie & Mike
Terry & Chuck(?)
Doug (Ffemt) & Olesia
Bill (Hokapsig) & Karen (?)

And possibly some friends of ours who have started to make wine, Gary & Flo.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 7, 2012)

Tom & Kim
And Possibly 2 friends of our as well


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 13, 2012)

Spoke to Olesia last night. We're in so it will be Me, my wife and my 5 year old daughter and assistant wine maker.

I'll have to dig out some wines I guess. From the looks of it 6 or so bottles. No Bill, you have enough Muscadine. LOL


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 14, 2012)

Wonder if they are discounting their prices any since they are so far into the season.


----------



## Julie (Dec 14, 2012)

That would be nice but I don't know if they are. I received a list from Ruth on what they still have the other day, I can post it up if anyone is interested in seeing it.


----------



## Hokapsig (Dec 14, 2012)

ffemt128 said:


> No Bill, you have enough Muscadine. LOL


 
you keep your accounting of the Muscadine to yourself. I will NEVER have enough Muscadine (or Brianna).....

We may be a tad late as the Mrs. has a dentist appointment at 10 and it takes us at least 1 1/2 hours to get there. Save me a spot at the table...


----------



## Terry0220 (Dec 14, 2012)

Brianna????? Did I hear Brianna???
Count Chuck and I both in!! See/meet ya tomorrow!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 14, 2012)

Where is Luva Bella's??

They won't discount. They'll make it themselves I think.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 15, 2012)

We won't be making it today, I'm just too busy trying to process orders for Christmas.
I apologize for the short notice, it would have been great to meet everyone attending.
Have fun for us!
Sadly,
Tom & Kim


----------



## Julie (Dec 15, 2012)

Tom, very sorry to hear you won't make it today. I was looking forward to meeting you. Well there is always the spring when we go for the Chilean buckets.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 15, 2012)

It was good seeing everyone again today. We had a great time.


----------



## Julie (Dec 15, 2012)

I very much enjoyed myself as well. And I ended up with two buckets instead of one, thanks Bill!


----------



## Hokapsig (Dec 15, 2012)

I absolutely refuse to pay retail for ANYTHING. It's the Scottish blood in me.

Great to see good friends again and to meet Terry's better half. Welcome ot the obsession. When are Flo and Gary going to be posting on the board???


----------



## Julie (Dec 15, 2012)

Hokapsig said:


> I absolutely refuse to pay retail for ANYTHING. It's the Scottish blood in me.
> 
> Great to see good friends again and to meet Terry's better half. Welcome ot the obsession. When are Flo and Gary going to be posting on the board???



Lol, Bill I should have known there was a reason why I liked you, my ancestors are from Scotland.

Well if they don't post on here this weekend I will asking them where in the world they are at on Monday!

Now I got to go out and find that pomegranate juice, I'm thinking 2 gallons of Pom to 3 gallons of Zinfandel


----------



## Terry0220 (Dec 15, 2012)

Here Here,,I also had another great time with meeting/seeing everyone. Sad that I only got one bucket (they were out of the other ones I wanted) ffemt,,was nice to finally meet you and your family as well. Great food, great wine and great people once again! Can't wait till the next one!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hokapsig said:


> I absolutely refuse to pay retail for ANYTHING. It's the Scottish blood in me.
> 
> Great to see good friends again and to meet Terry's better half. Welcome ot the obsession. When are Flo and Gary going to be posting on the board???



So what kind of a steal did you make? Had I known you were wheeling and dealing I may have considered a bucket. LOL


----------



## Julie (Dec 16, 2012)

We got 10% off. Sorry didn't know that you didn't know that.


----------

